# , GAAP,
!

 ,          ?

----------


## YUM

!
..   "" .  . .. ,  ,          .
  " " - ,   -  ,  -  ..."    "".
.. "      ".

----------


## -

1    ,  .
    1 ,       (   )

----------


## -

.     


> 


,     .

----------


## -

.

  ,     ? 
  -                        ,   ,    1   .

   ,           ?  .
    ))
      ,   ,      ,     ))      

    .

----------


## -

> 


 -  .    1 ( ??).     )))

----------


## -

-    .

          .      .
    1 ,  ,    .
       .

    . )    1   , ,        .        .

----------

